# new medication



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

I have witnessed some things around my house lately that seem to indicate that my husband may be having an affair right under my nose. It is his contention that the things ive seen...all of them...are the result of hallucinations that I am having, presumably on the heels of an increase in ADD medication I have been taking to help me study. This stance seems to be brazen to such an extent that I tend to believe it, but what I see is so clear that it's hard to swallow.

I thought I might try to capture something and submit that something to a public forum, where a neutral party might break what is often in my mind a tie.

And so...Could someone please tell me what they see in this picture? This I noticed in the background of a short video clip that I dont remember taking.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Why do you think your husband is having an affair?


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

Because I see things. I clearly see a woman in that photo who is not me. He insists theres nothing even resembling a person, other then himself.

There is way more then this, but this will be a good test.


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

To be clear, I understand the photo is grainy, but I see what I see clear as a bell. If it is unclear, then I will take that as a sign that I may in fact have entered into some sort of psychosis.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

This picture was taken in your home? By whom?


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

Follow your gut and keep digging. If you smell a rat, you are probably right. But now that he knows you suspect, he'll be a lot more careful. Let him think you believe him so he'll relax and will likely get sloppy. Collect hard evidence that he cannot deny and then confront him. Good luck and I'm sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

At least I can't or don't see anything. That's just me.


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> This picture was taken in your home? By whom?


This was a short accidental video clip. I dont remember taking it but I was home at the time.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Chop&Fifty said:


> This was a short accidental video clip. I dont remember taking it but I was home at the time.


I don’t see much of anything but if it was a woman how could she be there in the same room as you and you not know?


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> At least I can't or don't see anything. That's just me.


Thank you!


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I just see broken image icons.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I just see a dark patch in a room.


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

Torninhalf said:


> I don’t see much of anything but if it was a woman how could she be there in the same room as you and you not know?


I was in the house, not so sure I was in the room but yeah...I know. I did take a nap right around that time but the scenario is unlikely. It's just so damn clear to me!


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Chop&Fifty said:


> I was in the house, not so sure I was in the room but yeah...I know. I did take a nap right around that time but the scenario is unlikely. It's just so damn clear to me!


Our brains are funny. I didn’t see anything at first until you said woman. Now I can see a woman laying on her back kinda face up in his arms. BUT I also see a dog standing on its hind legs with one paw on his arm. 😂 Do you have a dog? Our brains sometimes see what we want to see. I stared at a leaf once thinking it was a baby bunny from afar.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Torninhalf said:


> Our brains are funny. I didn’t see anything at first until you said woman. Now I can see a woman laying on her back kinda face up in his arms. BUT I also see a dog standing on its hind legs with one paw on his arm. 😂 Do you have a dog? Our brains sometimes see what we want to see. I stared at a leaf once thinking it was a baby bunny from afar.


All I can see is a dresser in a dark room with stuff on top that is too dark to see what it is.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> All I can see is a dresser in a dark room with stuff on top that is too dark to see what it is.


I think she is talking about the reflection in the TV


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't tell what that is - it's too blurry. 

You should consult your doctor. While psychiatric side effects are not unheard of in ADD and ADHD meds, more common side effects would be things like appetite loss or trouble sleeping...my understanding is that most ADHD meds like ritalin have a warning on them about psychiatric side effects including hallucinations. But they have to carry a warning for more or less ALL reported side effects. Talk to your doctor. Just as an FYI most commonly reported hallucinations in kids with ADD on meds with psychiatric side effects are bugs, snakes or worms. I don't see any current studies on the same in adults. But that may just mean they haven't conducted a study on it yet in grown ups.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Our brains, _naturally _see patterns in most everything.

For example, if you look at a semi-rough tile floor you can see faces, animals, all sorts of things.

I think if you _want to see faces,_ especially of a woman, your mind cooperates and fills in the outline.

The woman you see may be in your mind, not in the blank TV.
If she exists, she exists due to your ESP, which is unlikely.

Be careful, Dear.
Do not allow these visions to upset you.

Note, MS can cause delusions in some people, as does some forms of dementia, those causes of dementia. Certain medications can play tricks with your mind.

Please have your self checked out by a specialist.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The fact that your husband _might be_ cheating is another matter, altogether.


Look for tangible clues, not visions or ghosts.
Only, I can do that!


----------



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you all! I did just get a callback from my doc who doesnt think the medication at this dose should lead to physcosis - but said that it IS a stimulant, and stimulants in conjunction with lack of sleep can lead to very pronounced bouts of hallucinations and paranoia. I'm turning these in and trying another.

I really do appreciate the help, it's helped tremendously.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

So I opened the photo on my iPhone snd made it bigger so the the circled spot was enlarged and I do not see a woman. I see a bald guy, a dresser, and maybe a dog looking up at him. I think it’s a long-haired dachshund or a mix that sorta looks like that...but it’s clearly not a woman

You say you took the video but don’t remember taking it and you see things in the images. I think you may want to check in with your doc.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't see anything in the red circle.
Outside of the red circle it looks like it could be the head of someone bald, maybe holding up something, like a phone.

Could it be that the person taking the video is reflected in the surface?

You say that you clearly see an image of a woman. This image is not clear to me.

Did you have any suspicions of him cheating before you changed/increased your medication? 

Yes I think you are doing the right thing to question the medication more than yourself and your husband at the moment.


----------



## iwantittobebetter (Feb 1, 2021)

why dont you try setting up some hidden cameras for a few days...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think you are the right track. Treat this scientifically. You must make your environment clear of any possible contaminating elements, which in this context might be the drugs that you are currently taking. Once you do that them if you still feel it warranted begin your investigation.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

There is a man in the photo, he’s bald and it looks like he’s holding a camera.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

To me, the photo looks like a bald man with someone sitting down in front of him. He appears to be putting his arm around them, hand on their neck. Could he/you have been filming while you guys were about to get intimate?

Someone mentioned a dog too, so it might even be a dog rather than a person. If so, the dog would have to be on the bed or something. Do you have a fairly large dog?

Hard to tell from the blurry picture, but if you have other reasons to think something is wrong, look further. If you really don't trust him to the point that you think he had another woman there when you were home, I'd be very concerned. Definitely check in with your doctor. I'd also get a drug test when you go, make you sure you haven't been drugged.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chop&Fifty said:


> Thank you all! I did just get a callback from my doc who doesnt think the medication at this dose should lead to physcosis - but said that it IS a stimulant, and stimulants in conjunction with lack of sleep can lead to very pronounced bouts of hallucinations and paranoia. I'm turning these in and trying another.
> 
> I really do appreciate the help, it's helped tremendously.


C&F, how did you take this video if you were NOT in the room and wouldn't be able to tell if someone else was there with you and your husband? I DO sort of see what you mean in the pic -- it MAY be the outline of a blond woman.
You may want to try (when you get time) a video or image editor to lighten up the pic. I did try that very quickly, and what I think you see as the edge of a woman's hair is actually the left arm of the MAN in the picture -- holding his arm in front of him (back to the tv) and holding something in his hand -- maybe a camera or phone? I think the light color there is light reflecting off his wrist and hand that is holding something. I sort of see the dark where his elbow is bent.










Note this does NOT mean that he isn't having an affair -- I just don't think this pic shows that at all.


----------

